

Increase the performance of your responsive website - jdorfman
http://blog.netdna.com/developer/2-advanced-techniques-to-dramatically-increase-the-performance-of-your-responsive-website/

======
Volpe
I'm not sure this is completely correct.

Browsers do multiple requests at once, so trying to squeeze everything into as
few requests as possible could make things slower as you lose the parallelism.

I would think it would be better to try and make all your requests a similar
size. 3x100kb will probably be faster than 1x300kb

~~~
rrjamie
The big killer here, especially on 3G/LTE, is latency not throughput. Here in
Vancouver, I can get 40Mbit down on LTE, but my ping is in the 300s.

Here's a pretty good post on how latency dominates page load speed after a
certain point: [http://www.igvita.com/2012/07/19/latency-the-new-web-
perform...](http://www.igvita.com/2012/07/19/latency-the-new-web-performance-
bottleneck/)

By bundling resources, we reduce the number of requests, and the number of
round trips.

Disclaimer: I work at Mobify with Peter who authored the post.

~~~
shoebappa
But wouldn't 300ms for one request and 300ms for 6 concurrent requests all
have the same latency?

~~~
rrjamie
In the ideal case, sure.

However, according the HTTP archive websites make about ~90 requests per page
[1]. The average browser does about 6 requests per hostname, and 15-20 total
[2]. In this situation, our critical path has at least 4 requests, thus we are
paying 4xRTT in just latency.

 _edit: formatting_

[1] <http://httparchive.org/trends.php>

[2]
[http://www.browserscope.org/results?o=xhr&v=top&cate...](http://www.browserscope.org/results?o=xhr&v=top&category=network)

